# ممنوع اقل من 18 سنة



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

*ممنوع اقل من 18 سنة 

لو سمحتوا اديني كررت عشان محدش يلومني





اعد الزوج حقائبة وسافر مغادرا المنزل إلي كورة بعيدة بحثا عن رزقة 


والزوجه اصبحت وحيده في منزل ضخم نوعا يحمل من الاثاث ما رث وما بلى 


رن جرس الهاتف (التليفون) 

الزوجه : الوووو 

المتصل : انا الرجل ذو الايدي المتسخه الساعه 
الان الثامنه سآتي بالتاسعه مساء وانقطع الخط 

أعتبرت الزوجه انها معاكسه فقط لم تعي الخطورة ولا الجدية في حديث هذا الغامض


ثم رن جرس الهاتف 

الزوجه : : الو من معي 

المتصل : انا الرجل ذو الايدي المتسخه الساعه 
الان التاسعه سآتي بالتاسعه مساءا 

وبداء القلق يدب في اطرافها وبداءت تستشعر بوجود خطر ما 

فاستعدت جارتها لتكون لجوارها 

لكن 

رن الجرس 

الزوجه : : الو من 
المتصل : ا نا الرجل ذو الايدي المتسخه الساعه الان 
العاشره سآتي بالتاسعه مساءا 

فقالت الجارة لا اتوقع انها مجرد مزحه لابد ان نستعين برجل ليكون معنا فاتصلت الزوجه باخيها

فاتي مسرعا يدق الارض كله ثقة يتوقع انه يمكنه التصدي لشخص فقط يعاكس !!!

بعد حضورة

رن جرس الهاتف 

الاخ : الو مين 
المتصل بسرعه : أنا الرجل ذو الايدي المتسخه الان 
الساعة11 سآتي بالتاسعه مساءا 
ثم قفل الخط ولم يتمكن الاخ من ان يكلمه او يسبه ..لكن شعر بالخوف من صوت هذا الرجل 

وبداء علي محياه القلق 


رن التليفون الساعه 12 ونفس الكلام 1و2 و3 و4 و5 


فبلغ القلق بالفتى مبلغه

واستدعي رجال الشرطة واخبرهم بالأمر



فجاء ضابط وجلس بجانب الهاتف 

ورن الجرس 

ورفع الضابط الهاتف :الو من معي 

المتصل : انا الرجل ذو الايدي المتسخه الان الساعه 6 
سأتي بالتاسعه واغلق المكالمه 
فلم يتمكن الضابط من تحديد مكان المكالمه وشعر بان الأمر فوق قدرات البشر 

والمتصل لم يعطهم الوقت الكافي لتحديد مكانه 


رن الهاتف 

المتصل : انا الرجل ذو الايدي المتسخه الساعه الان 7 سأتي بالتاسعه 

ورن الهاتف بالثامنه وحدث نفس الشئ

قال الضابط

لم يتبقي سوي ساعة ربما اتي وربما كان فقط يعبث 

ان الضابط كان يفكر وخوفا عجيبا تسلل إليه 

وفي الثامنه والنصف رن الهاتف 

المتصل : الو انا الرجل ذو الايدي المتسخه الساعه الان 
الثامنه والنصف ساتي بالتاسعه وهكذا ظل يتصل كل 5دقائق 
الي ان اصبحت الساعه التاسعه تماما 

..

..


فرن جرس الباب





عيون معلقة واضراب وخوف بل رعبا متجسدا


وفتحت الزوجه الباب (كمين) 

فوجدت رجل بالباب وقال : مرحبا انا الرجل ذو الايدي المتسخه ....



.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.







((ممكن اغسل يدي))


ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## shamaoun (2 فبراير 2009)

راجل غلس اوي
هههههههههههههه


----------



## romyo (2 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو ايده متسخه وخلى الست ايدها اتشلت من عمايله
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> راجل غلس اوي
> هههههههههههههه



*شكرا ياشمعون لمرووووورك
بس اعتقد انه كل علقة محترمة
ده لو القصة دي اصلا حصلت​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو ايده متسخه وخلى الست ايدها اتشلت من عمايله
> ​



*ههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياروميو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (2 فبراير 2009)

ايه الراجل ده 
انا لو منها اقفل الباب ف وشه 
ميرسى ع المقلب يا بيشوووووووو​


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (2 فبراير 2009)

حلوه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*راجل رخم قوووي

بس هي مكرره يا بيشوي

شكرا ليك​*


----------



## hmmm (2 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

hokka_2020 قال:


> ايه الراجل ده
> انا لو منها اقفل الباب ف وشه
> ميرسى ع المقلب يا بيشوووووووو​



*ههههههههه
ماشي ياهوك
شكرا لمروووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> حلوه



*شكرا ياجميل لمرووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *راجل رخم قوووي
> 
> بس هي مكرره يا بيشوي
> 
> شكرا ليك​*


*
شكرا ياكوكو لمرووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

hmmm قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*شكرا لمروووووووووووووووورك​*


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2009)

*و جاى على نفسه ليه *
*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى*
*بس بجد حلوة*


----------



## john2 (3 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لك*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 فبراير 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *و جاى على نفسه ليه *
> *ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى*
> *بس بجد حلوة*



*شكرا يامريم لمرووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 فبراير 2009)

john2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا لك*


*
شكرا ياجون لمروورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

بصراحة انا خفت في الاول شكرا لتعبك


----------



## kingmena (1 مايو 2009)

دا راجل غلس اوووووووووووي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​



شكرا ياكليم لمرووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

@jojo@ قال:


> بصراحة انا خفت في الاول شكرا لتعبك



شكرا ياجوجو لمرووورك
وسلامتك من الخوف​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> دا راجل غلس اوووووووووووي​



شكرا يامينا لمرووورك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## maria123 (8 مايو 2009)

عن جد فكرتو شي بيخوف


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2009)

*هههههههه
حلوة
بس الراجل دة رخم قوووووووووى
ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> عن جد فكرتو شي بيخوف






شكرا لمروووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههه
> حلوة
> بس الراجل دة رخم قوووووووووى
> ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك​*





شكرا لمرووورك
رخم وعايز الضرب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
قديمة يا بيشو
مرسيه ليك بيشو​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مايو 2009)

ايوه ما هي قديمة
وانا منزلها من بدري
هههههههههههههه
برضه مش هيأثر فيا​


----------



## cross of jesus (10 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

هى قصه فعلا تخوف وتقلق 

بس حلوه 

ميرسى يا بيشو​*


----------



## جارجيوس (10 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا بيشو بس ما حكيتلنا غسل اديه ولا لاء


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هى قصه فعلا تخوف وتقلق
> 
> ...



*شكرا لمروورك اختي العزيزة
نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه يا بيشو بس ما حكيتلنا غسل اديه ولا لاء


*
قبل ماتيجي تغسل ايدها النور قطع
والحنفية طلعت في ايدها​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

ما اتقل دمه هالزلمة !!!!

مرسي يا بيشو
ضحكتنا ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا بيشو
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ما اتقل دمه هالزلمة !!!!
> 
> ...



*شكرا ياروز لمروورك​*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا بيشو
> تسلم ايدك​


*
شكرا ياجميل لمرووورك
​*


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*جميلة  يا بيشو*
*ميرسى*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ياجو لمروورك
نورت ياباشا​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مايو 2009)

كدة ماشى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مايو 2009)

*شكرا يامرمورة لمرووورك
​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*

*شوف ازاي *
*بامانه هو مش محتاج لضرب*
*لانه واحد تاني وخد بالك انت يا بيشو يا خويا من واحد تاني دا هو اللي محتاج لضرب*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ياميرو علي مرووورك
بس محدش يعرف يعملها​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

لا  تعليق


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 مايو 2009)

*لا
علقي
وانشري​*


----------

